# Turkey plaque w/head,wings & legs



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished this one up.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Very Nice.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Very cool.


----------



## Encore1250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Is jerry helping or doing anything yet.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

fish patroll said:


>


have no idea where this pic. came from.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Encore1250 said:


> Is jerry helping or doing anything yet.


Jerry has retired and moved away.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

beautiful mount! Wish i lived closer to your shop. I'd get my next bird done like that for sure!


----------

